# Attention moderators?



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Do not allow my husband to join this forum! He keeps threatening to join!! His opinions are useless and he has no idea what he is talking about!! He thinks that we should limit the number of dogs a person should be allowed to have. Just because something has the fluffs riled up and barking tonight, and Hardy got under his feet and made him fall does not give him the right to have to any opinion what so ever!!! He even wants a pic of the bruise on his knee to show you when he fell! I'm sure he is just kidding about joining SM (I hope he is) We!ve been having a bit of fun tonight as he tells me his outlandish ideas about caring for and raising dogs!! I told him that I was warning everyone here and he would be run out of town on a rail if he gets validated! 

Just a heads up mods!!! LOL!!! 

His user name would be Falling on a Yorkie!!! By the way he didn't hurt himself and Hardy was fine!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LMAO. On the other hand, most communities have a four dogs rule...if you desperately need to re-home Dewey I will take him.

If you want to re-home your husband...NO. Four dogs is okay, one husband is E...nough.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, we had that happen here once. DH tripped on a dog, and he was rather insulted when I screamed "FRANKIE!" and ran to see if Frank was OK. It was a a bit of a faux pas.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Something tells me he has some stories that could really liven up the forum. Maybe we will see someone with the username fuss babies dh. Sorry couldn't resist - that is the difference between the genders, women say things that might get them into trouble, men says things to get into trouble.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Limit the number of dogs a person should be allowed to have???
Now that is just crazy talk!!
I'm sorry Mr. Deb, but I don't think SM would be a good fit for you.
I do hope that your knee is better soon. 

Deb, you are too funny!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Hilarious!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

What Sylie said!!!!!!!


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

spookiesmom said:


> What Sylie said!!!!!!!


Ditto!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Do not allow my husband to join this forum! He keeps threatening to join!! His opinions are useless and he has no idea what he is talking about!! He thinks that we should limit the number of dogs a person should be allowed to have. Just because something has the fluffs riled up and barking tonight, and Hardy got under his feet and made him fall does not give him the right to have to any opinion what so ever!!! He even wants a pic of the bruise on his knee to show you when he fell! I'm sure he is just kidding about joining SM (I hope he is) We!ve been having a bit of fun tonight as he tells me his outlandish ideas about caring for and raising dogs!! I told him that I was warning everyone here and he would be run out of town on a rail if he gets validated!
> 
> Just a heads up mods!!! LOL!!!
> 
> His user name would be Falling on a Yorkie!!! By the way he didn't hurt himself and Hardy was fine!!!





Sylie said:


> LMAO. On the other hand, most communities have a four dogs rule...if you desperately need to re-home Dewey I will take him.
> 
> If you want to re-home your husband...NO. Four dogs is okay, one husband is E...nough.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That is so funny! Not the fall, but everything else. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We will definitely keep an eye out for that!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

olice:olice: Be on the lookout for a male (with bruised shins and ego) muttering, sputtering and growling. Unarmed but extremely dangerous. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Funny, but I think DH would be a lot of fun on here.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> olice:olice: Be on the lookout for a male (with bruised shins and ego) muttering, sputtering and growling. Unarmed but extremely dangerous. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


That is a Great way to describe Den!! That went on all night!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

TLR said:


> Funny, but I think DH would be a lot of fun on here.


Den is a lot of fun, but he is a complainer!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:


Sylie said:


> LMAO. On the other hand, most communities have a four dogs rule...if you desperately need to re-home Dewey I will take him.
> 
> If you want to re-home your husband...NO. Four dogs is okay, one husband is E...nough.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, thats hilarious. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:. So Hardy is ok, right? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Out, Bo-Bo! :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::aktion033::HistericalSmiley: LOL!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Deborah this is just too funny, at least your hubby has some hilarity going on. Mine has retired and I think he has gone missing!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sophiesmom said:


> Deborah this is just too funny, at least your hubby has some hilarity going on. Mine has retired and I think he has gone missing!!!!!!


Oh Heaven help me if he retires!!! He was off for 3 or 4 months when he had knee surgery, and he drove me nuts!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry I missed all this fun last night, but thanks for the great laugh this morning!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> Den is a lot of fun, but he is a complainer!!!



LOL, aren't all husbands? :blush:

....go ahead let him join......:innocent:...we'll be right here...waiting for him....heh heh....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL thanks for the warning. 

I keep saying we'll never see a show called "Brother Husbands" :w00t: - no explanation needed!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

so in our household it is baby on the loose, in yours it is husband on the loose LOL


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Sylie said:


> LMAO. On the other hand, most communities have a four dogs rule...if you desperately need to re-home Dewey I will take him.
> 
> If you want to re-home your husband...NO. Four dogs is okay, one husband is E...nough.


hahaha :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: love it and agree


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Deb, this is a good time to tell you how much I love your signature picture. That little Dewey is so cute in that picture, I love looking at it. He just looks like everything you describe about him; _like "who me, I dint do it"_!!! Just precious.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh Deb you almost gave me a heart attack when I saw this!


----------

